# Saludos!!! Greetings!!!



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

My name is Alberto Treviño, im from the Lodge "Derechos Humanos #83" ("Human Rights" the correct translation),  located in Monterrey, Nuevo Léon, México, sending a big fraternal hug to every brother in here! First time I join a forum type webpage.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 20, 2016)

Great photo and I love the mural and square and compass on the chairs.

I am from Melbourne Australia and am a member of a lodge where several of the officers (Junior Warden, both Deacons) are Spanish speakers and which has other Spanish speakers... at rehearsals, there is a lot of Spanish spoken...

Out of interest, are there any Masonic Podcasts in Spanish from South America from countries like Brazil ?

I like the aprons (out of interest, anything on the back of the apron ? A question which requires only a yes or no answer...)


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello bro, about podcasts i am not sure, sorry.

And the answer is yes.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 20, 2016)

deministri said:


> Hello bro, about podcasts i am not sure, sorry.
> 
> And the answer is yes.


Thanks. 

We've recently has visitors from Brazil and their aprons were coool... nothing on the back of ours here.

Nice sword


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We've recently has visitors from Brazil and their aprons were coool... nothing on the back of ours here.
> 
> Nice sword



Niceeeee!!! Would be great to visit other Lodges around the world, specially that language is no problem


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 20, 2016)

Great looking group of folks! Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great looking group of folks! Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.



Gracias !!!


----------

